# sacar a relucir



## Kutz

Hola:

¿Alguien sabe cómo se dice en portugués "sacar a relucir algo"?

Gracias,

K.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

¿Es posible poner un poco más de contexto?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Podería ser "tirar à luz", "trazer a colação"? Ou algo semelhante.


----------



## Kutz

Un poco de contexto, una frase de ejemplo:

En la obra también sale a relucir el gran poder que detentaban los burgueses.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Traducción libre: "Na obra também é destacado/se destaca o grande poder que os burgueses detinham".


----------



## Kutz

Gracias, pero no quiero una respuesta para salir del paso, quiero el equivalente o equivalentes en portugués, si los hubiera.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Kutz said:


> Gracias, pero no quiero una respuesta para salir del paso, quiero el equivalente o equivalentes en portugués, si los hubiera.


OK, "Na obra também sai à luz o grande poder que os burgueses detinham".
Traducción literal.


----------



## Carfer

Por mim sugiro _'pôr em evidência', 'mostrar claramente', 'evidenciar', 'patentear_': 'na _obra põe-se em evidência/mostra-se claramente o poder ...'._
Há uma pequena diferença entre _'salir a relucir' _e_ 'sacar a relucir',_ ou não? A mesma, julgo eu, que existe em português entre _'evidenciar-se'_ e _'pôr em evidência', _ou seja, entre quem é o sujeito da acção numa e noutra.


----------



## Kutz

É issa a diferença, sim. Mas "sacar a relucir" ou "salir a relucir" são expressôes mais coloquiais das mencionadas.


----------



## ARARA

Pongo aquí las definiciones del "María Moliner", por si sirve de ayuda a los nativos:
*Salir a relucir. *Surgir una cosa incidentalmente en una conversación. Implica frecuentemente que surge de forma inoportuna.

*Sacar a relucir *una cosa. *Decirla o *citarla en una conversación o una exposición. Implica frecuentemente que se hace sin oportunidad.

Un saludo


----------



## GOODVIEW

ARARA said:


> Pongo aquí las definiciones del "María Moliner", por si sirve de ayuda a los nativos:
> *Salir a relucir. *Surgir una cosa incidentalmente en una conversación. Implica frecuentemente que surge de forma inoportuna.
> 
> *Sacar a relucir *una cosa. *Decirla o *citarla en una conversación o una exposición. Implica frecuentemente que se hace sin oportunidad.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Baseado nessas explicações, e se eu entendi bem, acho que as expressões abaixo podem se encaixar:

Salir a relucir: _vir à tona_
Sacar a relucir_:_ _jogar luz sobre_


----------



## silviobpassos

Pienso que "poner de relieve" tendrá un uso semejante.


----------



## silviobpassos

Mi sugerencia se debió a la posibilidad de un uso semejante en la lengua española, ya que la he estudiado hace poco.  Gracias.


----------

